# DNA 75 - Squonker



## Alex (17/5/16)

(source) · 3 hours ago











source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4jqmh5/dna_75_squonker/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

